# 80's futuristic RP



## RedNothernWinds (Oct 26, 2018)

Hey, looking for some Rp partners for  my weird synthwave/outrun setting. ( mainly so I can get idea's too write)

I ask you be 18+. I tend to be quite graphic in my descriptions.  
Pm me to get this started, Only 3 slots open so act fast!


----------



## BomberDragon (Nov 21, 2018)

Might be a long-shot, but is this still going on?


----------

